# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  3D εκτυπωτής μετατροπή τραπεζιού σε αυτόματη ρύθμιση

## info@kalarakis.com

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό ήθελα να μετατρέψω τον εκτυπωτή να ρυθμίζει το ύψος της κεφαλής ανεξάρτητα από την ευθυγράμμιση του τραπεζιού
ο εκτυπωτής είναι ο Pursa I3 pro

Δείτε εδώ το αποτέλεσμα

https://youtu.be/hLPOeTFkiq0

Στα σχόλια έχει και το  σύνδεσμο στη σελίδα που αναφέρει τις μεταβολές στο πρόγραμμα και τη σύνδεση του αισθητηρίου
Πρέπει να κάνετε μερικές ρυθμίσεις στις τιμές (θέσεις του αισθητηρίου) σύμφωνα με το δικό σας εκτυπωτή
Προτείνω όποιος θέλει να το κάνει να πάρει το -8- (8mm)   και όχι το -4- (4mm) γιατί βολεύει καλύτερα.

Ήταν αναγκαίο να το κάνω γιατί ο εκτυπωτής δεν έχει στιβαρή κατασκευή και κάθε φορά που τον μετακινούσα έπρεπε να ρυθμίζω το τραπέζι ξανά σύμφωνα με το πάγκο.
Μπορούσα βέβαια να τον βάλω πάνω σε ένα μάρμαρο και να μη χρειάζεται η ευθυγράμμιση αλλά ..... πολύ βαρύ για να το μετακινώ

και εδώ μετά από μισή ώρα εκτύπωσης https://youtu.be/DpTNoNvb1G8

----------


## thanasis 1

Πιστευω απο τα ποιο χρησιμο update σε ενα εκτυπωτη και εγω το εχω βαλει και εχω ησυχασει.
Απο ποια αποψη λες οτι βολευει αυτος στα 8mm?

----------


## finos

κι εγω θελω να παρω 3d printer αλα δεν θπαρχουν κονδυλια

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

ρυθμίζει πιο εύκολα γιατί βλέπεις τη κεφαλή

----------


## agis68

> κι εγω θελω να παρω 3d printer αλα δεν θπαρχουν κονδυλια



Σωωωώπα!!! τι με λες?....εγω θέλω να πάρω εναν 3D εκτυπωtή, έναν παλμογράφο αναλογικό και έναν ψηφιακό, ένα laser cutter, κατι ηλεκτρονικά ψηλοακριβούτσικα, ένα σκάφος καμπινάτο με 200ρα  μηχανή, μια triumph Μηχανή, και ένα σπίτι στη Χαβαη να πηγαίνω διακοπές!!!! :Tongue2:

----------

